# 4CRS 'Murica Sale



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

4CRS 'Murica Sale:

20% OFF All Pyranha Shivas
25% OFF All Dry Tops
25% OFF All IR Layering
25% OFF All Sweet Soft Goods
25% OFF All NRS Radiant Wetsuits
25% OFF All Watershed Dry Bags
25% OFF Werner Tonga 2-piece SUP Paddles
40% OFF Venture Islay 12

Now through July 4th. 

https://www.riversports.com/rs/sale/


----------

